# Lucky duck motors



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

So after a few seasons I'm noticing the fuses like to blow so I took one apart at work and turned down the armature, honed the bushings out about .001" put it back together and ran it for 4 hours without a problem and it's now my quietest one of 3 I have.  Seemed the brushes put wear grooves on the armature and also found some sort of grit material in the grooves on the armature before the fix. I should also add it's never been submerged or transported without being in the carry bag.

Anyone else notice this problem? I know you can just buy a new motor from Edge for like $35.00 but to me it seems like this motor should last way longer before needing a rebuild job. Maybe I'm just nieve to think this stuff should last longer, I donno. Does this happen to Robo's? is my other question. Anywho just thought I'd pass on something maybe helpful.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I run Mojo's for a lot longer then 4 hrs with no problems.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> I run Mojo's for a lot longer then 4 hrs with no problems.


When the lucky is normal it runs pretty much all day, the way it was it wouldn't run 5 minutes without blowing a fuse. I just ran it the 4 hours before calling it a night and assumed the fix was legit. Thanks though.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have had Mojo's for years now and they have done pretty good. The only problem I have with one that was 5 yrs old is that it just stopped working. I bought a new battery and nothing. I was about to buy a new motor, when I got to thinking about the remote. It turns out the remote was out of whack and I had to reset the code on it, and now it works fine. But I had to put a bigger female end on for the positive connection for the new style batteries. So now I have to make a small adapter to use the old battery. It's always something.
I think it's good you figured out what the problem was and fixed it on your own. How old are the Lucky's and did they always run like that?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> How old are the Lucky's and did they always run like that?


This is season 4 on the refurbished one, always ran good until last week. My other 2 are newer, no problems yet (fingers crossed). I did contact edge expedite and was told "some just seem to go after a few years" but she was going to give my info to the product developer. I asked about preventive maintenance (lubrication etc.) and told her a little light oil on the outside of the bushings is about all I can do. She seemed fine with that, I was doing about all you can do I guess. :roll:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

> I did contact edge expedite and was told "some just seem to go after a few years"


I think I have encountered a few of the "some that go after a few years."

Batteries, motors, ridiculous rattling, you name it. Some of it has to be attributed to how I beat the hell out of them and just toss them in the pile in the trailer or boat.

I have experienced a little better durability with Edges.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I run mojos and a buddy of mine runs luckys. They both seem like quality products? I have one mojo that is 5 years old and is still ticking, I think we all forget that any time you take a decoy out with an electric motor and toss it in and out of a truck, trailer, and boat, hunt it in rain, snow, and freezing temps there is bound to be problems? I used to go through batteries all the time, i have found that by running batteries all the way down REALLY improves there life! I usually lube and clean mine up once a year. Now back in the days when spinners first became big there was the origional Robo duck, and the flambeau sky scraper, those were junk!! I still have one of my skyscrapers, it sounds like it runs on diesal, u can hear it from a hundred yards away!! I guess bottom line every once in a while you just get a lemon, however in my oppinion both mojo and lucky are quality products, treat em rite and they should last for a while...... should being the key word.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

could you post some pictures or instructions on how you repaired the motor? I had the same problem with mine, and now have two spare motors that had blown fuses.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

jmayerl said:


> could you post some pictures or instructions on how you repaired the motor? I had the same problem with mine, and now have two spare motors that had blown fuses.


I thought of it afterwards but the recovery didn't last long anyway. It began to generate a lot more heat and drew a lot more juice after testing it twice on newly charged batteries and not very old. I could get about 4 hours out of it but noise was an issue now as well. I could spray the ouside of the bushings with some Rem oil to quiet it right down but I think there is more to the motor being shot than I know about. To do what I did took a solid hour and anything else I wouldn't even know where to look now and for the $35.00 for a new motor I think I'm done. If I get a wild hair and tear into it some more I'll hoot and gobble.


----------

